# Anyone do professional engraving?



## mrartillery (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking for someone who done quality professional engraving, i was wanting my avatar on a Mag D tail cap, once engraved to look something like thishttp://www.fretsonthenet.com/punisher.jpg

If anyone does this I'd love to see some photos of your work!


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 13, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Looking for someone who done quality professional engraving, i was wanting my avatar on a Mag D tail cap, once engraved to look something like thishttp://www.fretsonthenet.com/punisher.jpg
> 
> If anyone does this I'd love to see some photos of your work!


 

Find me a Jpg or preferrably a DWG or DXF of the avatar and I can CNC it on a Mag Cap.

Mac


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent! What kind of price are we speaking of?

And will this work? http://www.superherostuff.com/OtherItems/Stickers/Images/punisher_sticker_outline_white_2.jpg


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 13, 2010)

$20 plus shipping. What color Mag?

Mac


----------



## StrikerDown (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool, you do work on Glock parts also?

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=31985/Product/SLIDE_PLATE_FOR_GLOCK_reg_


----------



## Databyter (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone ever attached a custom plaque to a Maglite for engraving?

To customize a name or event for a gift?

Ideally it would follow the curve of the body on the backside and be fastened in an ingenious way to not show a fastener (Maybe as simple as a robust cement if it would work on the materials) and then be a suitable finish and polish, i.e. brass, or nickel or gold plated etc..

I think if someone came up with a turnaround system for people to send in a host for plaque installation with perhaps different fonts and laser scrolling, or at least sent a concave backed Mag Mounting Plaque Kit with the engraving already on it, it would be a hot seller.


----------



## chew socks (Mar 14, 2010)

StrikerDown said:


> Cool, you do work on Glock parts also?
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=31985/Product/SLIDE_PLATE_FOR_GLOCK_reg_



Are you looking to have just the outlines machined like in mrartillery's pic, or "colored" in too like in the picture? Because those have been laser etched

Kirk


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 14, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> $20 plus shipping. What color Mag?
> 
> Mac



Excellent! Black for the color :twothumbs


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 14, 2010)

The Black anodize chips the most of all the colors. PM me if you want to do it.

Mac


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 14, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> The Black anodize chips the most of all the colors. PM me if you want to do it.
> 
> Mac



:sigh: Good to know though, thanks for telling me! 

I will most certainly keep that in mind, as it will probably be a couple weeks before im ready to start on my newest project anyway. But I will most certainly be back in touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 14, 2010)

One question. Does the chipping occur during the process or is it a later residual effect from the engraving?


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 14, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> One question. Does the chipping occur during the process or is it a later residual effect from the engraving?


 

The anodize chips during machining.


Mac


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 15, 2010)

Understood, thanks!


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 16, 2010)

See the chipping in the Black? It's almost non existent in the other colors.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 16, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> See the chipping in the Black? It's almost non existent in the other colors.



Those look great Mac. What machine/setup do you use for these?


----------



## chew socks (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Mac,

I was just wondering, how did you get the picture into the CAM software?

Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 16, 2010)

chew socks said:


> Hey Mac,
> 
> I was just wondering, how did you get the picture into the CAM software?
> 
> ...


 

MasterCam X3 "Trace Image-Raster to Vector"

Mac


----------



## 65535 (Mar 17, 2010)

Gotta love MasterCam.


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 17, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> See the chipping in the Black? It's almost non existent in the other colors.



Damn! Thats awesome! Thats exactly the way i had it pictured

That chipping isnt too awful bad i may could live with that, but im still deciding between red and black for the color, although the black is stealing my heart.


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 24, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> The Black anodize chips the most of all the colors. PM me if you want to do it.
> 
> Mac



Mac, pm inbound!


----------

